# Chausson Payload : Wrong chassis specified ?



## winnyards

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience of reports that some Chaussons have been delivered with the wrong spec. of chassis resulting in the motorhome being at or near its plated weight even before being loaded ?


----------



## geraldandannie

I've not heard that. Have you any idea which model? As far as I know, even the Alteo uses the 3.5t Fiat chassis. The Van conversion ("Twist" in France) uses a 3.3t Fiat van chassis.

Gerald


----------



## winnyards

See this thread :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-31738-chausson.html+weight

Post #297888


----------



## gaspode

Hi winnyards

After a lot on head-scratching I've found a post referring to the Chausson payload problem by the member concerned.
LOOK HERE

Unfortunately this member hasn't been active for some time and may be living overseas. I know he had quite a battle with Chausson about it but got his money back eventually.


----------



## winnyards

Thank you !


----------



## geraldandannie

Interesting post from Ken (gaspode) - :: link to post ::

It's hard to see how this can happen with the current range. All the coachbuilts use the same Fiat Camping chassis, with a max weight of 3.5t. This is the same chassis as a number of other motorhomes.

Their website shows the gross weight of mine as 3.5t, and the unladen weight (but in running order) of 3.055t, giving me a payload of 445kg. This is adequate for just the two of us, but if we were travelling with 4, we might want to visit a weighbridge just to check.

I think some previous models should have had a chassis with a gross weight of 3.85t, so maybe this was where that problem happened.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

gaspode said:


> I've found a post referring to the Chausson payload problem by the member concerned.
> LOOK HERE


Thanks for digging that out, Ken :wink:

I think it highlights the problem with many motorhomes, that are designed around a standard chassis without much thought to touring practicalities. As always, check the specifications carefully before committing to purchase.

Gerald


----------



## gaspode

Hi Gerald

My memory is a bit vague about this one, I can remember having a conversation with Magnor about it at the time, what he doesn't mention in his post is that he had quite a battle with Chausson about it. Eventually (if my memory serves me right) they had to concede that they used a wrong derivative of the chassis cab base (and I believe it was a 3500kg chassis). I think he said that all the models were recalled as a result which may be correct as I can find only one example for sale:
HERE
My advice remains the same, always take your van to the weighbridge rather than believe the claims of manufacturers/dealers.


----------



## chrisgog

Realise that this is an old posting but my Allegro 83 was plated at 3.5tons yet sold as a 3.8ton and listed as 3.8 in the brochure. 

The base is Renault Master and after 9 months to and froing with emails from dealer to Chausson we received the correct plating so we are plated at 3800 now

Hope this helps or maybe to late
Chris


----------



## Motorhometone

Hi
I have just taken delivery of a Welcome 75.
No problems so far apart from the wet weather here in Spain.
I was also concerned about payload not only of the motorhome but also the allowance on the back axle.
The Plate states Motorhome 3500Kgs and the Back Axle 2000Kgs.
The brochure states a payload of 485 Kgs +/- 5% excluding 90% fuel water gas and passenger @ 75Kgs.
I carry a scooter @ 100Kgs so, I loaded the scooter + a full 13kg Calor +
my wife @ 75Kgs, 20% fuel and water.
The local weighbridge without offical ticket gave me a reading of 
Motorhome 3100Kgs Back Axle 1700Kgs

I loaded quite carefully and set of for Spain with a contended mind.


I hope my experience helps you

Regards


----------



## EdinburghCamper

Currently in the process of buying my welcome 17. It appears to have two plates, a fiat with max weight of 3.5 tonne and a chausson with max weight of 4 tonne. Seems chausson are either ignoring the fiat max weight, or less likely, thee are upgrading the coach to support 4 tonne and not removing the fiat plate.

Suits me having the 3.5 limit, will travel light and save fuel, and no hurry for LGV license.

Odd situation,

Gary.


----------



## chrisgog

What does it say on your log book?
chris


----------



## richardjames

My CI was supplied with the original plate and not the one as advertised ie 3800 - had a job to get the right plate
Richard


----------



## vinniem

*Chausson Flash 09*

Hi All,
I bought a flash 09 earlier this year and really happy with it. Question regarding weight, it has a ford sticker on passanger door with MTPLM of 3500kg but the plate under the bonnet is 3850kg...which is correct? And if as I suspect the 3850kg is correct do I then need a C licence to drive? Thanks


----------



## rayc

*Re: Chausson Flash 09*



vinniem said:


> Hi All,
> I bought a flash 09 earlier this year and really happy with it. Question regarding weight, it has a ford sticker on passanger door with MTPLM of 3500kg but the plate under the bonnet is 3850kg...which is correct? And if as I suspect the 3850kg is correct do I then need a C licence to drive? Thanks


Hi,
Medium sized vehicle (3500kg - 7500kg) = new Category C1, if you tow a trailer with a maximum weight over 750kg then you need C1+E.

With regards to the plates the converters is the one to go by. On my Chausson the Fiat plate had a maximum train weight of 6000kg but it is downrated by the TRIGANO plate to 4800kg.


----------



## vinniem

Thanks Ray, as I thought (C1 licence, might as well do the C) I think Trigano down rated the train weight on my camper as well, but does not bother me as dont ever plan to tow anything


----------

